# Rivets?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Going to start a custom steam loco project soon, and thinking of what i will all need. One of them is rivets, a fellow member on here suggested a company that sells "little dots" on paper for rivets but couldn't recall the name. Anyone?


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Found a past post, didnt come up before in a previous search.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

I think that was me, but I was looking for a source. I don't know if anyone produces such a product. I was looking for a thin strip about 1/8 to 1/4" wide, embossed with scale rivet heads. The heads need to be a scale 1" dia by about 3/16" high. The strip can be plastic, metal or card stock with a pressure sensitive backing. The strip would be similar to dymo label tape, but much thinner.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Archer Fine Transfers has some rivet detail, but it's in 1/35 scale. I make my 'rivets' by using metal duct tape, it has a backing you peel off before sticking it on. Cut strips( I use an old paper cutter) You emboss it first from the backside. I use pounce wheels and sewing pattern wheels. Handles with a round disc that has triangle points on the outside rim. Look at my UP caboose build in the modeling forum.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
I use Google to search MLS - try something like "site:mylargescale.com rivets" came up two threads, one with a plastic rivet head supplier: 
Cambrian Models NA-7 : http://www.cambrianmodels.co.uk/16intro.html 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/11368/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/113346/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

The stick on rivets are available from some model military vehicle stockists,I think they are 1.35th and would seem to be pricey if you wanted to rivet a loco and tender with them. 
Regards 
David


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil's Narrow gauge has some strips with embossed rivets. In the 'parts' section of his web site.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the easy way to do rivets. They look great and go on fast once you have practiced. Jake 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s7mgQa8Gpc


----------

